# AFI Editing Discipline FALL 2022



## Kevin Keegan

Hello Fellow Editors.
Anyone had interviewed or scheduled for an interview for the Editing discipline for Fall 2022?


Thanks!


----------



## lskel

Hey there! Just now seeing this. Yes! I interviewed with Chris Cooke and Robert Ivison last week. How bout you?


----------



## Kevin Keegan

lskel said:


> Hey there! Just now seeing this. Yes! I interviewed with Chris Cooke and Robert Ivison last week. How bout you?


How did it go for u?


----------



## lskel

It was very different than my USC interview lol. Not in a bad way, just super different energy. (Jennifer Warner interviewed me at USC and we talked for 90 minutes. NINETY. She was so warm and lovely and delightful.) My AFI interview was a tight 25 min and they asked me a lot of questions about myself as a storyteller, editor, and human (but not so much about my specific materials) and I had time to ask a couple Qs back. How did yours go?


----------



## lskel

I have my LMU interview tonight with Gino Brancolini, which is slotted for 15 minutes, and I'm very interested to see how that one differs from the other two!


----------



## Kevin Keegan

Interesting.

My interviwers were Robert Ivison and Anne Goursaud. It went very well.
They asked me the same questions and quite honest I surprised them with my answers. (They kept saying great answer, I love ur answer...) I am not sure if they did with everone or just me.... I had time to ask only 3 questions and they had to wrap it. It lasted 35 minutes. I thought we were going for a full hour.

My USC interview went well as well. The interviewer was Peter Sollett, very nice guy. But it lasted only 30 minutes. Again, I thought it will last full hour. He said he just wanted to know that I am not a robot. I did most of the talking about my life, then I asked him questions about the TV series he directed "Ordinary Joe". I had questions about SCA but he wraped it up because he had other interviews to conduct....bummer.
So let us hope and see.

I wish u best of luck and I hope u get in to ur first choice of film school.


----------



## lskel

Oh cool! Those both sound like they went really well—congrats! My USC interview only went on as long as it did because I had a million questions and Jennifer Warner was EXTREMELY generous with her time. In total, we probably talked about the program for 30 minutes and spent the rest of the time talking about being women in theatre and film. (We both started as stage actors and I really want to have a career trajectory like hers. Basically, I'd just like for her to be my life mentor, plz and thank you.) At the end, she reminded me that an interview isn't a guarantee of admission, it's just another step in the process, so I don't feel any more confident than if I had interviewed with someone else. She was just extremely kind. 

And same! I wish you the best of luck and hope you get your first choice, too! Thanks for filling me in on your experiences. Fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## lskel

For any other applicants heading into interviews, this year and beyond, and who are interested in the types of questions asked, this is what I remember from my interview: 

1.) Why AFI? Why editing?
2.) Can you think of the first movie you watched that showed great editing?
3.) What is the biggest hurdle you've had to overcome in life?
4.) What aspect of editing are you most interested in?
5.) Tell us about your experience collaborating with others. 
6.) What makes for a great mentor/teacher to you?
7.) Who would you like to take master classes from?

If I think of any others, I'll add them! I've found other peoples' posts with sample questions to be extremely helpful and generous, so thanks to all who have shared (...who will probably never see this post lol)! <3


----------



## Kevin Keegan

lskel said:


> For any other applicants heading into interviews, this year and beyond, and who are interested in the types of questions asked, this is what I remember from my interview:
> 
> 1.) Why AFI? Why editing?
> 2.) Can you think of the first movie you watched that showed great editing?
> 3.) What is the biggest hurdle you've had to overcome in life?
> 4.) What aspect of editing are you most interested in?
> 5.) Tell us about your experience collaborating with others.
> 6.) What makes for a great mentor/teacher to you?
> 7.) Who would you like to take master classes from?
> 
> If I think of any others, I'll add them! I've found other peoples' posts with sample questions to be extremely helpful and generous, so thanks to all who have shared (...who will probably never see this post lol)! <3


Awesome!
Just let us know if, not if, WHEN you get in. I hope our paths cross and we collaborate on projects


----------



## lskel

Kevin Keegan said:


> Awesome!
> Just let us know if, not if, WHEN you get in. I hope our paths cross and we collaborate on projects


Ahhhh yes! Thank you and same! Would love!


----------



## lskel

I got in! Ahhhhh!


----------



## Superdeng11

lskel said:


> I got in! Ahhhhh!


Congrats!!!! I also got in! So excited!


----------



## Jinna Dee

Congrats!!! I got in as well!!!!


----------



## Lu Li

I got in! Congrats!


----------



## lskel

Yay! Congrats, everyone! 🎉


----------



## Chris W

lskel said:


> I got in! Ahhhhh!





Superdeng11 said:


> Congrats!!!! I also got in! So excited!





Jinna Dee said:


> Congrats!!! I got in as well!!!!





Lu Li said:


> I got in! Congrats!





lskel said:


> Yay! Congrats, everyone! 🎉


Congrats everyone! That's awesome.

Private AFI forum is here:



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/afi-private-forum.144/
		


And page to join is here:



			PRIVATE CLUB - AFI
		


Start a new thread for this year's accepted applicants there.


----------



## lskel

lskel said:


> It was very different than my USC interview lol. Not in a bad way, just super different energy. (Jennifer Warner interviewed me at USC and we talked for 90 minutes. NINETY. She was so warm and lovely and delightful.) My AFI interview was a tight 25 min and they asked me a lot of questions about myself as a storyteller, editor, and human (but not so much about my specific materials) and I had time to ask a couple Qs back. How did yours go?


**Ack. Correction: I meant Jennifer Warren. No wonder I didn't get into USC lol. JK. But Jennifer Warren was a fucking gem and if I end up going to AFI and living in LA I'm definitely going to reach out to her bc she was so generous with her time and offered to help me regardless of what happened with grad school. Just wanted to make that name correction. Please carry on.


----------



## Chris W

Everyone please be sure to add your Applications to our application database so we can improve our acceptance data and help other applicants.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




If you have any questions on how to add your application or suggestions on how to make the database better please let me know.


----------



## AoCarter Silvergrass

lskel said:


> For any other applicants heading into interviews, this year and beyond, and who are interested in the types of questions asked, this is what I remember from my interview:
> 
> 1.) Why AFI? Why editing?
> 2.) Can you think of the first movie you watched that showed great editing?
> 3.) What is the biggest hurdle you've had to overcome in life?
> 4.) What aspect of editing are you most interested in?
> 5.) Tell us about your experience collaborating with others.
> 6.) What makes for a great mentor/teacher to you?
> 7.) Who would you like to take master classes from?
> 
> If I think of any others, I'll add them! I've found other peoples' posts with sample questions to be extremely helpful and generous, so thanks to all who have shared (...who will probably never see this post lol)! <3


wow that was exactly the same as mine


----------



## lskel

AoCarter Silvergrass said:


> wow that was exactly the same as mine


Well, they’re consistent! 🤣 I’m chatting with Robert tomorrow about LA life bc I started looking at apartments (coming from Chicago) and am gonna have to sell a kidney to fund this thing. Still feels surreal. Are you gonna go to the fellows thing on the 2nd? Excited to meet everyone!!


----------



## Kevin Keegan

Hello Fellow Editors.
Anyone had interviewed or scheduled for an interview for the Editing discipline for Fall 2022?


Thanks!


----------



## Umie13

lskel said:


> Well, they’re consistent! 🤣 I’m chatting with Robert tomorrow about LA life bc I started looking at apartments (coming from Chicago) and am gonna have to sell a kidney to fund this thing. Still feels surreal. Are you gonna go to the fellows thing on the 2nd? Excited to meet everyone!!


Hey! Just chiming in from the Screenwriting front. I've also been looking at apartments and those prices...sheesh! 

I'll also be attending the fellows event.


----------



## lskel

Indeed! I’m in for a rude awakening. Congrats on your acceptance—looking forward to meeting you! 💕


----------

